# BIG BIG Minnesota Bass



## bigblackfoot

Caught this pig in about 6ft of water on 10' black powerbait. The fish was 22 1/4' i dont know the weight but it makes the 21 3/4' 6lb 10oz on my wall look kinda small.



















Pics dont really do it justice but im telling you guys the things was an absolute pig. Ive got fairly broad shoulders and i dont have my arms stretched out at all.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

That lake has been good to you this year, nice going chief!


----------



## diver_sniper

Very very nice.


----------



## dblkluk

Great fish Lyle!!


----------



## Shu

wow, that's a big one. Congrats :beer:


----------



## bluebird

:beer: :beer: :jammin:


----------



## Rick Acker

Very impressive!


----------



## jonesy12

Nice fish!!!


----------



## austin_bv11

what lake is that we go to min every summer


----------



## take'em down

i want to see some pictures of the one on your wall


----------

